# 2014 Murano Platinum - Audio is Greyed out



## Xomen (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello,

I just want to begin by saying I am a novice when it comes to a lot of this stuff.
I am hoping someone can help me out.

I just purchased a used 2014 Murano Platinum and i'm still trying to figure out all the gadgets.

One thing i've been having an issue with is sometimes when I turn the car on, the Audio option is greyed out in the menu as well as the Volume & Beeps option and I can't listen to the Radio and when I set a destination for the Navigation I get no voice prompts.

I know the audio does work as I have used the Radio as well as the Nav where it does provide the voice prompts.

I'm just not sure why it's disabled sometimes.

Sorry if I didn't explain the issue better.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

